# Flash player - blank white place



## verbkinm (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello tovarishi!!! 

```
uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd-home 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I intsalled flashplayer from ports:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/flashplayer/
make install clean
```


```
ll /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
total 132
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512  1 окт.  15:01 linux-flashplayer/
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  124472  1 окт.  15:33 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so*
drwxr-xr-x  6 root  wheel     512  1 окт.  15:01 symlinks/
```


```
nspluginwrapper -l
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-flashplayer/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```

I use firefox:

```
firefox -v
Mozilla Firefox 52.3.0
```

Firefox see plugin! When I open something where is flash, I see blank white place!! 
If I set flashplayer - *enable on request*, when I allow it  - I see blank white place too!
Please help me

*Sorry for my English!!!*


----------



## verbkinm (Oct 1, 2017)

```
pkg info flashplayer
flashplayer-27.0
Name           : flashplayer
Version        : 27.0
Installed on   : Sun Oct  1 15:01:25 2017 +05
Origin         : www/flashplayer
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:*
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : multimedia www
Licenses       :
Maintainer     : emulation@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.adobe.com/
Comment        : Native wrapper around Linux Flash Player
Annotations    :
Flat size      : 0.00B
Description    :
Wrapper around Linux Flash Player that allows native browsers to display
Flash content.
```


----------



## verbkinm (Oct 2, 2017)

I found *npviewer.bin.core* in user directory, what do with him?


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 2, 2017)

IIRC you need to enter "nspluginwrapper -v -a -i" (as user) in order to install correctly. But maybe you shouldn't use flash at all since it's pretty much dead.


----------



## verbkinm (Oct 2, 2017)

`% nspluginwrapper -l
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-flashplayer/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1`

*But maybe you shouldn't use flash at all since it's pretty much dead.*
I need use flash player!


----------



## verbkinm (Oct 2, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> But maybe you shouldn't use flash at all since it's pretty much dead.


I know, but we use him at work in web conferences in  browser


----------

